# Top Gear....is the party over ??



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Is anyone else completely noneplussed about the last season and this one ? it has me wondering just how much of it is actually scripted now.its gone from cars to entertainment,to entertainment to basically 3 old guys ****ing about in set up tasks and challenges that are pre ordained in there outcome.the stig and celebrity laps are really the only thing worth watching it for now.i remember watching the caravan episode and it having me in tears,but looking back at it i think this is where it all began.just how much of the caravan epsiode was scripted ? the van on fire,the chip panthe traffic jam ? your not telling me 3 people who base there careers on driving cars cant turn a caravan round ? 

i only watched the recent one`s to see how nice it would look in "HD" and it does look nice but boy is it beginning to grate.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

gone down the pan big time


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Agree. I'll still watch it because its better than the singing and dancing drivel!


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

simples, dont watch it. I fooking love it tbh, its what sunday evenings are about.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I certainly think it would benefit from a revamp, lose the Star in a Reasonably Priced car, make the challenges less scripted and lose all references to the Stig. Perhaps have some celebrity presenters who are petrolheads, Jay Leno, JK etc etc


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I think the first episode started things off on the right foot but sadly it appears to be going badly wrong.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

It has one of the biggest audiences on BBC. As someone of 'the old guys' age group I love it. As has already been said, if you don't like it, then don't watch it. Not sure if the likes of the Sky car program is still on but that is apparently for the 'younger' audience (whatever that means). I remember watching Top Gear in the early days and it was far less entertaining. These guys are drawing in incredible audiences not just on TV but in terms of book sales and the live show (not to mention the DVD's). Sure, they have become commercial but they are basically giving the audience what it wants. If it ain't broke, don't mend it and the figures show, it ain't broke! JMO


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

As much as i love it, I hate it at the same time, the stunts in the last episode couldn't even muster up a smile from me, at the end of the day though i cant see it changing until Clarkson throws in the towel as it is his show...


----------



## icenutter (Jan 2, 2007)

I going well off.

It's the scripted nature of the things that happens - so predictable.


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

I still love it, although sometimes I wonder if it is a repeat on Dave that I am watching as the challenges etc... are very samey. Won't stop me from watching it though, and the cinemaphotography in HD looks stunning - especially the stuff in Romania


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

The whole thing is scripted, even the bits that seem like they aren't.

I still like the show but it doesn't have the same feel it used to, the dialogue was always natural, now it feels a bit hackneyed with old jokes and references crow-barred in for the sake of it, most recent being that dacia sandero crap.

In last nights show i really liked the Lancia stuff, that felt more natural with Jeremy and Richard displaying there passion for the cars, the company and its ups and downs.

For me it boils down to, more substance and less contrived gimmicks.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Cullers said:


> It has one of the biggest audiences on BBC. As someone of 'the old guys' age group I love it. As has already been said, if you don't like it, then don't watch it.


Thats fair enough but I think title of the thread is inviting our various opinions and personaly although I'm not impressed with the way it seems to be going I think I continue to watch in the hope that things will improve.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

AliBailey88 said:


> simples, dont watch it.


ill still watch it, its the only thing on the bbc ill watch so have to get my moneys worth of tv license somehow lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I do agree about it going off the boil but I still watch it but it dose not feel like a car show anymore.I mean in the earlier days"Repeats on Dave" they did review cars ect have a 1500 quid Porka Challenge ect but thats all gone now.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah it has definitely gone downhill a bit. I enjoy the Top Gear Special episodes alot - hopefully there will be one soon to rejuvenate my interest in the show! Still will make a point of watching it on iplayer though - it's one of the few 'better' things on British TV these days.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I think a lot of the problem is that they were already running out of fresh ideas last year and have had a budget cut to deal with this time


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Its been scripted for a long time, I find it tiresome and very fake to be honest.

The last good thing they did was when they took the 3 supercars off to.. err somewhere, stopped in Paris overnight and had some trouble getting them out of the hotel car park thanks to a kerb and a heavily cambered road.

The only thing that saves it is some of the camera work, which is stunning. I'll watch if it happens to come on Dave as a repeat, more often than not as background noise while I'm surfing or wandering around the house. Certainly wouldn't miss it if it went.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

Due to overriding commercialism,this show is put together with worldwide marketing and sales in mind,it is more about entertainment for the masses, rather than a show for car anoraks.I wonder how a show with william woollard waxing lyrical about the cubic boot capacity of a kia piccanto, would go down with everyone.

Completely scripted and not to be taken too seriously.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

It's the BBC for saying what they can/can not do, also the fact we always knew much of it was scripted.

In relation to the last episode the  Airship at Norwich wasn't scripted (more of a by product of the prank that did go a little Pete Tong), it was meant to be there but not in the wrong place!.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok here is some classic TG IMO


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

Seems the producers have the script written before they even test the cars. here's first hand evidence, pretty poor show imo
http://forums.seloc.org/viewthread.php?tid=243202


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

why didnt they put the lambo round the track, would have loved to have seen it


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

I enjoy watching Wheeler Dealers on Discovery channel.

http://www.discoverychannel.co.uk/web/wheeler-dealers/


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

I think its going down hill too, but with the budget problems at the moment, they are obviously doing say, 3 amazing episodes, with races around half the world, plain trips, crashes etc.......But the other 7 episodes need to be filled with crap, last night it was SO boring, but it must just be ONE of the boring 7!


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh god - I detest that ****ney geezer Mike Brewer. Such a prannock. Every show its the same, he finds a car, screws the guy selling it takes it back to Ed China (who I like) and then at the end of the first show he walks in and says the same thing "it looks the same as when I left it with you, You haven't done anything!" Its like all the other car shows like Chop Shop, Orange County, etc - they follow the same formular.... the get half way through and *gasp* some mechancial/financial/personal issue will potentially stop them from completing it!!! Did someone say Top Gear was getting repetitive???


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

lol, I enjoy it tho, Ed does a good job turning the cars round... He's a good allrounder with cars and knows his stuff :thumb:


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

hmm forgot you need to be signed in to see my link. gist of it is, the owner of the "stratos" who lent it to topgear, got treated awfully. The first run where the brakes lock up and the car breaksdown on the stig, actually ended up with the engine being blown and tg wasn't going to let on. After coming to an arrangement the car got fixed. 
When the car was bought back for the power lap, seemingly the stig ragged the ar5e out of it from cold, bearing in mind the recent transplant and proceeded to do about an hour and a half of lapping which is how they get the perfect looking lap for the camera, all witnessed by an unimpressed owner. They then done laps where the stig spins intentionally, then edited it into the lap just to add to the drama of how bad the car can be.

The builder of the car who has a superb rep for building some pretty great cars is unimpressed, because his clients all know the stratos is his work and he is worried it may affect him. 
The car was in sound condition but was staged to look bad to tie in with the scrip which was written weeks in advance.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I like the stig's laps.

I liked the caravan airship disaster - could it have been scripted though? Surely a BBC risk assessment would have discovered it could cause air traffic mayhem.

I loved the lancia stuff.

I loved the romania road trip - in the tunnel; that road!

I loved the north pole one in the hilux.

Some of it get's a bit **** and the scripted nature is annoying. Sometimes I wish they'd do a proper review of a few more cars that joe public drives though.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

mainsy said:


> hmm forgot you need to be signed in to see my link. gist of it is, the owner of the "stratos" who lent it to topgear, got treated awfully. The first run where the brakes lock up and the car breaksdown on the stig, actually ended up with the engine being blown and tg wasn't going to let on. After coming to an arrangement the car got fixed.
> When the car was bought back for the power lap, seemingly the stig ragged the ar5e out of it from cold, bearing in mind the recent transplant and proceeded to do about an hour and a half of lapping which is how they get the perfect looking lap for the camera, all witnessed by an unimpressed owner. They then done laps where the stig spins intentionally, then edited it into the lap just to add to the drama of how bad the car can be.
> 
> The builder of the car who has a superb rep for building some pretty great cars is unimpressed, because his clients all know the stratos is his work and he is worried it may affect him.
> The car was in sound condition but was staged to look bad to tie in with the scrip which was written weeks in advance.


nasty!!!


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Cullers said:


> Mike Brewer. Such a prannock.


The guy is a walking cliche.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

The bloke on the used car roadshow, now he is a prat!!


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

mainsy said:


> hmm forgot you need to be signed in to see my link. gist of it is, the owner of the "stratos" who lent it to topgear, got treated awfully. The first run where the brakes lock up and the car breaksdown on the stig, actually ended up with the engine being blown and tg wasn't going to let on. After coming to an arrangement the car got fixed.
> When the car was bought back for the power lap, seemingly the stig ragged the ar5e out of it from cold, bearing in mind the recent transplant and proceeded to do about an hour and a half of lapping which is how they get the perfect looking lap for the camera, all witnessed by an unimpressed owner. They then done laps where the stig spins intentionally, then edited it into the lap just to add to the drama of how bad the car can be.
> 
> The builder of the car who has a superb rep for building some pretty great cars is unimpressed, because his clients all know the stratos is his work and he is worried it may affect him.
> The car was in sound condition but was staged to look bad to tie in with the scrip which was written weeks in advance.


I did notice they never mentioned which company was responsible for the kit...

Still does not mean what they did was right. It was shocking in my opinion.


----------



## GB_LOW (Aug 29, 2008)

In my experience most TV and media types are the same, they want it yesterday. have no respect for you or the car, and then edit it to make you look dumb. I wont do any more TV even when asked now.

for example MTV asked for the Chevy one Sunday night, to take 50cent round london to be interviewed in the back.

OK when do you want me down.

Tuesday 7am

I cant I have to work.

But we'll pay you £50 for fuel

That wouldnt even get me to London!

but its 50 cent.

etc.

These people dont live in the real world IMHO


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

GB_LOW said:


> In my experience most TV and media types are the same, they want it yesterday. have no respect for you or the car, and then edit it to make you look dumb. I wont do any more TV even when asked now.
> 
> for example MTV asked for the Chevy one Sunday night, to take 50cent round london to be interviewed in the back.
> 
> ...


"But it's 50 Cent".... yeah and? LOL. The cheek.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Can't help but watch TG, but I totally agree it's no where near as good as it used to be.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I still love top gear and will continue watching but I agree its not quite the same as series' gone by.

The scripted nature is getting a bit obvious now but for me its the over using of things like the piano falling on the morris marina's, man it was sooo obvious yesterday that one was going to fall!! But then seeing Hammond in the delta integrale was very very cool as that is just THE best lancia ever, I love them to bits and you could see Hammond was just loving it. Speaking of Hammond its weird, I like him when he's having genuine fun like in the delta yesterday, when he was in the barthurst a while back or back when he drove an f1 car, but I find him cringeworthy when he's telling jokes or anything else.

Then things like the "how hard can it be" phrase and stuff, just makes a lot of the episodes seem samey. And how many times has "jesus" been in the audience!!

Still, its the best show on the BBC and I'll continue to watch it.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Cullers said:


> These guys are drawing in incredible audiences not just on TV but in terms of book sales and the live show (not to mention the DVD's). Sure, they have become commercial but they are basically giving the audience what it wants. If it ain't broke, don't mend it and the figures show, it ain't broke! JMO


thats all well and good till the freshness disolves and the masses are tired and move onto something else (and that will happen if they dont pull there socks up) and they will be left with a ghost of a shadow of a formerly great show.yes the dvds sell (at christmas doesnt any old ****e though lol) but people will only put up with the average stuff there pumping out for so long before the drop comes.


----------



## truss (May 4, 2009)

to be honest, it made me think when on top gear and the brakes locked up, why did they use thermal imaging? it was almost like they were trying to "prove" it was a siezed up brake, they wouldn't normally do that.
Still, i do enjoy watching it but don't doubt that owners cars are sometimes mistreated


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

The fact is,as much as you might disagree with the content, the audience is growing every series. You are totally right, it is becoming more and more of an entertainment program than a factual series. I remember watching it when Tiff was on, when Quentin DooDah was on, etc. It was totally dry. The bigger the audience figures the more they are given as a budget... the more the budget, the bigger the stunts. The minute the figures start dropping or Clarkson leaves, then watch the audience drop massively; maybe one series after Jezzer has left, will probably the point at which it is binned or revamped. Haven't you noticed how many more women and young lads are watching it these days??? Because its now an entertainment program about motoring not an entertaining motoring program.


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

does anyone remember when the stig got pulled over in the cateram i think it was how did he just walk away from that


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

billybob9351 said:


> does anyone remember when the stig got pulled over in the cateram i think it was how did he just walk away from that


Mate, that was scripted.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

TG is is naff . What happened to the good old days

Bring back FG


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes the party is over.


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

Top gear on Lancia 15yrs ago déjà vu?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

think the trouble is the show has been going that long only so many things they can do ideas they can come up with if people have ideas on what they want to see email them put a well worded email and send it them im sure they would love the ideas i still love the show


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I personally think that TG do admirably with what they have. They don't have a film style budget so they have to repeat a well proven formula. Just sit back and enjoy it for what it is. 3 blokes pratting about for an hour. 

I've said it before. Given the alternatives that are on other networks (or even the BBC) it's really not that bad is it?

When you put Caddyshack in the DVD player, you don't expect to watch a film masterpiece do you? Same applies.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> When you put Caddyshack in the DVD player, you don't expect to watch a film masterpiece do you? Same applies.


 what

well lets forget that caddyshack is a movie and your choosing to use a film as your analogy rather than a series of shows.if i put caddyshack 12 into the dvd player and it was the same old regurgatated ****e as the previous 11 then i think thats closer to what top gear is pumping out.and caddyshack is a bloody comedy masterpiece lol.i think top gear is closer to something like "cheers"a long running series that was someting truly great but in the end it just ran to long.even clarksons once funny xenephobic comments and constant swipes at the yanks and there cars is just getting old really quick.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I mean take it as it is.

Don't expect Top Gear to be an all singing, all dancing televisual masterpiece and just enjoy what they do.

That way, you are not disappointed when it doesn't live up to your expectations but surprised by the bits that do make you laugh.

Same with Caddyshack. It's not going to win any Oscars but if you let it entertain you, you will enjoy watching it.


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Well we all knew it was scripted didn`t we!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...port-exposed-carefully-orchestrated-fake.html


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Exotica said:


> TG is is naff . What happened to the good old days
> 
> Bring back FG


Yeah bring back 5th gear where they did the real road tests, I give you carrying boxes in hardened trackday cars.....
http://fwd.five.tv/fifth-gear/videos/dogfights/ktm-x-bow-v-lotus-211-dogfight


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

andyb said:


> Well we all knew it was scripted didn`t we!!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...port-exposed-carefully-orchestrated-fake.html


Flipping AOL's homepage has "James May's Top Gear airship stunt was faked.
Fans left broken-hearted as BBC admit caravan caper was TV prank"

Broken hearted? FFS, what a load of tosh, of course it was faked, May wasn't even flying the thing himself, but broken hearted? What a load of piffle... You'd have to be pretty gullible to have believed it was all genuine


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

sniff..sniff....anyone know what's best to get tears off a laptop keyboard - I'm bawling my little broken heart out here 

:lol: Jeez...back on planet Earth - like Mick says, there's very little on TV these days that's anything approaching genuine, and TG is _way_ down the list, hence why it's so entertaining (most of the time).

Best to just accept that most telly is messed about with and engineered for it's own ends and to give the punters what they want. You either live with it and enjoy it for what it is...or you switch it off and whimper in a dark corner, read a book, do a jigsaw, or even go and wax a car.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ best post in this thread imo  spot on


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

I dont have to complain about Top Gear or anythin else on the sh*tpump (TV) anymore. The analogue signal has finally been switched off (an I aint gotta digi-box).The only thing I'll miss, is watchin TV without a licence. :lol:


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Viper said:


> sniff..sniff....anyone know what's best to get tears off a laptop keyboard - I'm bawling my little broken heart out here
> 
> :lol: Jeez...back on planet Earth - like Mick says, there's very little on TV these days that's anything approaching genuine, and TG is _way_ down the list, hence why it's so entertaining (most of the time).
> 
> Best to just accept that most telly is messed about with and engineered for it's own ends and to give the punters what they want. You either live with it and enjoy it for what it is...or you switch it off and whimper in a dark corner, read a book, do a jigsaw, or even go and wax a car.


Its not even as though TG pretend to be factual, its decribed as an entertainment show, what next? people will be crying because Mr Bean didn't really make the reliant robin fall over. The news however now thats different, that is meant to be factual but its about as factual as the list of Chuck Norris facts (which are hilarious). On the news they pretty much say what they like and when it gets proven it was incorrect they make a small retraction somewhere that no one ever sees.....


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

billybob9351 said:


> does anyone remember when the stig got pulled over in the cateram i think it was how did he just walk away from that


I'm damn sure that was scripted too....

The thing is about Top Gear (and I've said this elsewhere) it is escapism. For an hour we can look at supercars powersliding and spend our imaginary euro millions wins. Yes it's scripted, yes it's an entertainment show, yes the jokes are crap BUT we all watch it.

It's a great show, not about cars these days though....

Oh and I couldn't give a toss how big the boot in an astra is or how many cup holders a C-Max has. I want to know what noise a Zonda F makes and want to see an F430 Scuderia bombing round the track.


----------

